
US and Russia ally with Saudi Arabia to water down climate pledge - stabbles
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/dec/09/us-russia-ally-saudi-arabia-water-down-climate-pledges-un
======
NeedMoreTea
I'm neither surprised nor find this particularly unexpected any more. Climate,
species, biodiversity, and human life are all just externalities. Resources to
be exploited.

Nothing will change until the only people that matter (those with 99% of the
small, green, pieces of paper) lose more by putting the telescope to their
blind eye than by accepting. The part I still find difficult is none seem to
realise that point is almost certainly far too late to fix things.

------
yazr
This is shocking in so many ways. Sad !!!

Also, from the article, TIL a new word: Obdurate ...

------
erpaa
"Law of Thermodynamics"? Which law?

Maybe it is number 4: "The entropy of a system approaches a constant value as
the temperature approaches absolute zero".

\-- I think we need more global warmings.

